# شنط تقليد من جميع الماركات العالمية محدث باستمرار (فرصة للتجارة)



## متجر توب ستايل (13 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحة الله وبركاته
يوجد لدينا شنط تقليد لجميع الماركات العالمية مثل
(شانل - ديور - لويس - دكني - بربري - فندي - قوتشي - كوتش - برادا -وغيرها الكثير)
الموديلات محدثة باستمرار نوفر كل ثلاثة أسبايع من 5000 الي 7000 شنطة مويلات والالوان حديثة من جميع الماركات العالمية البيع بالجملة والمفرق الجملة أقل طلب 24 حبة ويحق للمشتري اختيار نوع واحد او حبه من كل نوع وسعر الحبة بالجملة 190 ريال السعر موحد لجميع الشنط.
وتجدون كل جديد في نفس هذا الموضوع و على حسابنا في انستقرام eevvee000
للطلبات والأستفسارات على الوتساب رقم 0552766753

















































































































































































































​


----------



## متجر توب ستايل (13 أكتوبر 2014)

*رد: شنط تقليد من جميع الماركات العالمية محدث باستمرار (فرصة للتجارة)*

uuuuppppppp


----------

